# R.J. Corman Railroad Group



## Rail Freak (Mar 2, 2010)

Anyone familiar with them? My neighbor's nephew works for them. From what I see on their Web Site, it's a pretty diverse operation!

RF


----------



## kentuckian (Mar 3, 2010)

Rail Freak said:


> Anyone familiar with them? My neighbor's nephew works for them. From what I see on their Web Site, it's a pretty diverse operation!RF


I live in Kentucky, where they have several operations and their headquarters. Their headquarters is in Nicholasville, Kentucky, where they have their offices and the home base for their construction and derailment services. In Bardstown, Ky, they own and operate local freights and the My Old Kentucky Dinner Train on the ex L&N Bardstown Branch. They also have a long term lease from CSX on a line from Winchester to Anchorage (near Louisville), KY, which passes through Lexington and Frankfort, and the portion of it between those two cities (known regionally as "the old road") is the oldest railroad in the state, dating to the 1830s. Their third line in Kentucky is in the western part of the state from just south of Bowling Green extending southwest into TN, and is part of the L&N's former line to Memphis. I know they have other operations in other states too, as you probably read about on their site. Their founder/owner/head honcho is a somewhat flaymboyant throw back to the rail barrons of yore, and likes to haul the UK college basketball coach and others around on a restored private car on the line out of Lexington from time to time. He's also a recent brain cancer survivor.


----------



## Rail Freak (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanx!

RF


----------



## MrFSS (Mar 5, 2010)

The R J Corman Company is about 20 miles from where I live. Until a couple of years ago the main office was located out in the boon docks. I had a chance to visit and tour the facility. R J had his office in an old E or F unit (can't remember which it was) that had been gutted and the interior made into a swank president's office. Right behind it was a dome car that had been gutted and was the office staff offices. 2-3 desks and copy machine, etc. It had a complete model RR layout running around the upper interior on one end of the car. They were about to start working on the dome area and make it the break room. Mr Corman became ill and they also moved the entire headquarters operation to a new building south of Nicholasville, KY. Its on US 27 not far from the very famous High Bridge over the Kentucky River.

I haven't had a chance to visit the new location, yet, but all the old office equipment is sitting in front of the new office building.

He also has a large location in Lexington where the store work trains and he was keeping his steam engine there. I haven't seen that in a while so don't know where they are hiding it.







The engine used for his office.






The dome car office.


----------



## Rail Freak (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanx,

My neighbor should get a kick out of this info!

RF


----------

